# Heading to Scottsdale, AZ..anyone with suggestions for landscape photography?



## Northstar (Mar 30, 2013)

Traveling to AZ in the near future, anybody with some interesting landscape photo opportunities for me to explore in that area?

Maybe a particular regional or state park? Maybe a particular canyon or mountain range? I'm not that familiar with the area but I will have a car and some time.


----------



## teedidy (Mar 30, 2013)

Sedona AZ. 100 miles north. amazing red rock canons. was just there yesterday. will post photos when i get back home. check out the pink jeep tours.


----------



## stilscream (Mar 30, 2013)

I live in Tucson. I know there are some cool shaped rocks between Tucson and Phoenix. I think they are closer to Tucson though. About two hours Southeast: Picacho Peak. You might want to check out hiking trails if you want it more nature and less big city.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 30, 2013)

Close to Scottsdale: Phoenix Botanical Gardens. A little farther away: Boyce Arboretum and Saguaro National Monument. Agree with Sedona and Pink Jeep Tours. Are you a hiker? If so, consider Superstition Mountains and Weaver's Needle. Don't forget the granddaddy of the all, the Grand Canyon (about 4.5 hour drive from Scottsdale).

Remember one thing above all, the wilderness around here really is wilderness and it gets hotter than you think, even now. Be prepared.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 30, 2013)

Another Tucson resident here with my two cents worth (and accompanying thumbnails).

*Near Scottsdale/Phoenix.*
1. Estrella Mountain Regional Park. Short hike out to open views of saguaros and the setting sun (not much else of interest though, no cool cliffs or the like).
2. Superstition Mountains. Never personally been, but lots of photographers in Phoenix go there.

*Near Tucson (which is about 2 hours south of Scottsdale).*
1. Sabino Canyon. The most scenic spot in the Tucson area, nice interesting cliffs, nice stream, high likelihood of desert mule deer.
2. Catalina State Park. Good vistas of saguaros and the cliffs above it (Pusch Ridge) is very scenic at sunset (terrible at sunrise).
3. Tucson Mountain Park and Saguaro National Park West. Classic views of dense stands of saguaros.

*Northern Arizona (between 1 1/2 to 3 1/2 hours north of Scottsdale).*
1. Prescott - Watson Lake. Interesting rocks surrounding lake.
2. Sedona. A must see - just go there.
3. Grand Canyon. See comment above. Also, elk have become ubiquitous in the last few years - it is impossible not to see them now.
4. Highway 64 (east of Grand Canyon). Interesting deep gorge on a scenic pullout off the highway. Light is very harsh - would be best at sunrise or dusk probably.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 30, 2013)

(photos continued)


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 30, 2013)

(photos continued)


----------



## Northstar (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions everybody....lots of great ideas. It looks like Sedona is a must.

I'll probably bring my 5d3 and 24-105 and tripod....not sure I need it but was also thinking of bringing the 70-200, and 2xiii.

Nice shots FotoFool...looks like you've shot quite a bit in AZ.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Mar 30, 2013)

Grew up in Scottsdale. Depending on the scale you want, you can find a lot of great settings right there in Scottsdale (particularly North Scottsdale towards Fountain Hills). This shot was taken hiking up Scottsdale Mountain (about 130th, I believe)




Arise by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

There is a trail nearby into the McDowell's called "Lost Dog Trailhead" that goes through a lot of great country. This was taken at the base of that trail.




Desert Magic by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

All of the other spots that have been recommended are great if you have transportation. Sedona/Oak Creek Canyon are no brainers. Some of the other killer spots are near Paige in the Northeast corner of the state, but require more driving.


----------



## Lgrant (Mar 30, 2013)

You must go to the Superstition Mountains at the lost dutchman state park.


----------



## gjones5252 (Mar 30, 2013)

So excited Arizonans represent on this forum! I live in flagstaff az. Best of all worlds- 1 hour from Grand Canyon- 30 minute from Sedona. And smack dab in the middle of as much pine as you will ever want. 
Let me know if you have any questions about Sedona or flagstaff area. I can probably save you some time hunting for spots. You can pm me if you need.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 30, 2013)

24-105 (same general zoom I use) is fine if all you want are large vistas. 70-200 (which I also use - non IS) is recommended if you want shots of isolated subjects, like the couple shots I posted of a tree on the edge of the Grand Canyon or dead tree silhouetted against red rocks of Sedona.


----------



## deleteme (Mar 30, 2013)

Lake Saguaro in the Tonto National Forest.
Dramatic red cliffs along the water's edge. Lots of birds. Plus you can take a tour of the lake on a boat that moves slowly enough for amazing photo views.
There is a restaurant that serves decent food at the marina with spectacular views of the lake.

You can spend all day there and not run out of "oh my" photo opps. You can also explore Apache Trail for more wonderful landscape in Tonto Forest.

For old west charm with a number of Anasazi sites along the way visit Jerome, an old copper mining town.
You can visit Montezuma's castle and Montezuma's well on the way up. 
Sedona does have its charm and undeniable beauty of the rocks but I really hate the way they have let cheap nasty development sprawl all over the place.


----------



## stilscream (Mar 31, 2013)

20 minutes South of Tucson: Madera Canyon south of Tucson is my favorite hiking spot if you like to hike.


----------



## stilscream (Mar 31, 2013)

Also if you're into birds of prey-- ending in April 15 I think is the free flight demonstrations at the Sonoran Desert Museum East of Tucson. And of course other wildlife as well.


----------



## stilscream (Mar 31, 2013)

If you want to do a helicopter ride for aerial photography around Tucson I know a pilot. His helo is tiny and your weight plus gear has to be under 210# or so, but rates were very reasonable.


----------



## Northstar (Mar 31, 2013)

gjones5252 said:


> So excited Arizonans represent on this forum! I live in flagstaff az. Best of all worlds- 1 hour from Grand Canyon- 30 minute from Sedona. And smack dab in the middle of as much pine as you will ever want.
> Let me know if you have any questions about Sedona or flagstaff area. I can probably save you some time hunting for spots. You can pm me if you need.



Thx...I might take you up on the offer.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 1, 2013)

I've only had a small amount of time to shoot....beautiful part of country

I should say that I've done very little landscape photography....still learning.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 1, 2013)

Another...


----------



## Northstar (Apr 1, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Grew up in Scottsdale. Depending on the scale you want, you can find a lot of great settings right there in Scottsdale (particularly North Scottsdale towards Fountain Hills). This shot was taken hiking up Scottsdale Mountain (about 130th, I believe)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice shots Dustin...I'm in North Scottsdale so I might look for those trails you mentioned.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 9, 2013)

I few shots from AZ....love this time of year down there, 80's with low humidity, and flowers in bloom everywhere.

Thanks again for suggestions...I went to Sedona, Pinnacle Peak, Phoenix botanical garden, and "lost dog trail".


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 9, 2013)

Northstar said:


> I few shots from AZ....love this time of year down there, 80's with low humidity, and flowers in bloom everywhere.
> 
> Thanks again for suggestions...I went to Sedona, Pinnacle Peak, Phoenix botanical garden, and "lost dog trail".



Some pretty results. I think I recognize the spot in the first image - along the "Lost Dog Trailhead" , right? Sedona is always pretty easy to identify. You're right, by the way, this is the perfect time of year to visit AZ.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 10, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > I few shots from AZ....love this time of year down there, 80's with low humidity, and flowers in bloom everywhere.
> ...



You're right! Second and fourth are pinnacle peak in north Scottsdale...second one was at sunrise, fourth was right after sunset.

Dustin...a lot colder for you now days eh?


----------



## bholliman (Apr 10, 2013)

Arizona is one of the most beautiful states (if not the most beautiful) in the U.S. You could spend a year there and not see all the great areas to photograph.

Others have listed the top sites. I'm not sure if anybody mentioned Monument Valley in the northeast corner of the state, but its well woth the drive. Antelope Canyon in the Page area has some incredible eroded rock formations. As others have stated, the Grand Canyon and Sedona are "don't miss" sights. I prefer the North Rim of the Grand Canyon to the more heavily visited South Rim, but its a long drive around.

On our last visit I took a 7D with a 15-85mm standard zoom and a 100-400L for wildlife and isolation shots. When we go back I might rent a UWA zoom like the 16-35mm if I don't own one by then. I did lots of panoramas that turned out well however using the 15-85mm.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 10, 2013)

Northstar said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Northstar said:
> ...



That's an understatement


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 10, 2013)

Normalnorm said:


> Sedona does have its charm and undeniable beauty of the rocks but I really hate the way they have let cheap nasty development sprawl all over the place.



Agree 100 percent. Sedona should have been designated as a national park and now it is too late. (Yes parts are national forest land so you can get some clean views, but not general overviews which are marred by the city).


----------

